# Pistol-Packing Mom Scares Away Burglars Offering ‘Free Christmas Presents’



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ay-burglars-offering-free-christmas-presents/


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Good for her, and she didn't even have to shoot.


----------

